# .mkv -> .avi converter with subtitles?



## minue.kitty (Jan 5, 2005)

hi. ^__^

i'd been helping one of my friends in the area put some of her dvd's on her computer. we'd ripped them in .mkv format, since from what we know about it, it's a more compact format with better video quality than .avi. (that, or we just went along with what other forums had said. ;; perhaps it was stupid of us.) in any case, she lost one of her anime dvd's during a move, and now the only copy she has is an .mkv file on her laptop.

that's fine and everything, since i found virtualdubmod and managed to get the video to .avi with the japanese audio track. (you do _not_ want to have to hear those voices in english. >__<;; they butchered the whole series with the terrible voice acting.)

in any case, we can get everything done between us, except the subtitling. we've managed to get subtitles by using the demuxer in virtualdubmod. when we tried putting them on as a part of the stream list, it didn't work. then we tried video -- filters -- textsub and that other sub.. i forgot what it's called. both filters are by gabest. neither worked. then, i saved a format in .ssa with subtitle workshop, and that didn't work via streams or filters.

all we want is to put the subtitles on the file permanently, since we only have the japanese audio track for the file anyway. does anyone know a (hopefully free, but cheap is alright, too) way to put them on there? we're trying to put this file on dvd for her to replace her lost one.

thanks a lot. <3

oh, and if it helps, i have the nero suite for burning dvd's. it just doesn't have a converter as far as i know. ^^;;


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

.ssa is a Substation alpha timing program. Basically you extract the audio from the video and import it into substation alpha. Then you match up the audio with the correct subtitle that should be shown. Once that is done you can use either textsub or subtitler to open the .ssa file. You should then be able to click preview in the virtualdub program and watch the video with the subtitles. If all looks ok then you can encode it with 2 pass xvid (personal preference, I was a anime fansubber for about 2 years).

If you need any other advice let me know (I've not use either program in about a year year and half though)


----------



## minue.kitty (Jan 5, 2005)

ooh, alright. ^__^ i ended up with four subtitle files.  but it seems that the .ssa would have been easiest to work with, since that's the only one that even sort-of wanted to work.

hm. i'll try the two-pass xvid version. the tutorials i found never mentioned how to have it code at the end, and in my rush to get the thing going and sleep (i was up until about six a.m....), i think i had it go on full-processing. that would probably account for the like... 6 GB movie file it tried to make. ^^;;

i'll get on that tonight, and by tomorrow i should be able to let you know how it worked. thanks tons for the help. ^__^!!


----------

